

A Way to Build the Pipeline for IT Pros: Hire Teachers As Interns - asteroid
http://h30565.www3.hp.com/t5/Feature-Articles/A-Way-to-Build-the-Pipeline-for-IT-Pros-Hire-Teachers-As-Interns/ba-p/1292

======
geraldfong
This is good stuff! The other day when I was writing a game that involved a
small physics engine, I ended up having to retouch up on the friction, and a
lot of basic physics concepts. Having the knowledge of where to apply the
things you learn is just as important as learning the concepts themselves.
Education is a tool, and the mindset of "STEM" is to learn how to utilize
these tools in tangible ways.

